# IUI - BFN....



## Georgiepie (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi,

Well, my AF turned up on Friday (my birthday... how nice!), and I tested today and it's a BFN. 

I know IUI doesn't have the greatest statistics, so trying not to get too depressed about it.  I have previously conceived on a totally natural IUI cycle, but m/c at 7 weeks, so I at least a I know we can do it.

Good luck everyone!
Georgie


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Awwwwww so sorry Georgiepie hun     hopefully next time you'll get a BFP 

pam xx


----------



## Princess Monica (May 26, 2006)

So sorry to hear about your BFN.

Wishing you lots of luck for next time.


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

really sorry sending you a    luv jo xxx


----------



## Jools71 (Apr 24, 2006)

Georgie

Aw sorry to hear it didn't work but like you I concieved on a natural cycle and m/c so I feel the same as you we've done it once we'll do it again!!!! Good Luck for next time

                                    Jools x


----------

